

The Wired Tablet App: A Video Demonstration - adriand
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/02/the-wired-ipad-app-a-video-demonstration/

======
Qz
The brightcove player seems to be problematic on my system. If I try to rewind
by clicking on the slider thing on the bottom, it seems to get stuck on
rebuffering forever, unless I reload the page.

